# How does one open .wps files on mac OSX



## xxVIPRSxx (Jul 15, 2006)

How does one open .wps files on mac OSX
What software is need (if any) to open .wps files?


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 15, 2006)

These are *Microsoft Works* files. The last version of *MS Works* for the Mac was *MS Works 4*. Microsoft dropped the product because *ClarisWorks* (now *AppleWorks*) was so-o-o-o much better. *MacLinkPlus Deluxe* can translate all such Mac documents as well as *Works* for Windows documents up to *MS Works 95*. However, *Works* is up to *Works 8* now. It is most unlikely that you can translate the newer formats. Unfortunately, the only place one sees *Works* is in education institution computer labs. It is usually hosted on computers that crash 30 minutes before students who have not yet printed out their assignments intend to submit them for a grade.


----------



## Torxter (Jul 15, 2006)

ooh, I had this problem before. All the schools at my schoolboard use The Corel App. Suite, which is a really dumb idea because noone uses it... they should really use open office. ANYWAYS. The only solution I can suggest is open the file in text edit (without rich text enabled) and extract all the text from it. That's all I can think of, all of the converters I searched for on google costed money or something. :/


----------



## xxVIPRSxx (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey thanks a lot for quick the response, it seems you put more effort into my question than I did myself (being honest). Next time on you are on maybe put  down what software is reconmend that I could or should buy. Once again thanks for the response.


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2006)

MisterMe said that: MacLink Plus. It's great conversion software. I guess WPS is Word Perfect? Or what are these files now, really? (We have two opinions so far, three with mine.)


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 17, 2006)

**.wps* is *Microsoft Works* format. If it were *WordPerfect*, the OP could solve his problem by downloading and installing *AbiWord*. This free Aqua port of the venerable opensource Linux application handles *Word* and *WordPerfect* files with nary a hiccup. With *Works*, it is *MacLinkPlus Deluxe* or nothing.


----------

